# Best tear away label shirts for male and female



## attisb (Feb 11, 2009)

What brand(s) have shirts that come with tear away labels for both male and female? Looking for one that provide a decent amount of color choices. I found the Anvil 779 with the tear away labels and color choices, but they don't have a comparable female version. Any help would be great.


----------



## zeusprinting (Jun 21, 2009)

All of Alstyle's labels pull out. That is what we use primarily.

Search the forum for a full manufacturer list, there is a post out there that has all the details.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Next Level Apparel has some nice blanks with tearaway labels as well for both male/female.

Here's a post with a list I made of companies that make blank t-shirts with tear away labels: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t51133.html


----------



## aminaic (Dec 18, 2009)

wow I never thought you could buy labels which you can just tear away like paper


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

Rodney said:


> Next Level Apparel has some nice blanks with tearaway labels as well for both male/female.
> 
> Here's a post with a list I made of companies that make blank t-shirts with tear away labels: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t51133.html



 thanks for the link.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

How about a DIY tear away method. Works on any shirt! [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0&feature=related[/media]


----------



## ShaDo (Feb 16, 2008)

Now that was skills!


----------

